# How do you ask a client to put out the good word for you?



## vvcarpio (Aug 28, 2014)

Or should you not?

I created an online account where clients may write reviews or testimonials. I would like to ask my one-and-only client to write his. Or should I not?

Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2014)

"Thank-you for your business Mr. Jones; if you were happy with the service I provided and would be willing to write a testimonial, I would be pleased to offer you an X% discount on future sessions."


----------



## vvcarpio (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you, tirediron. It didn't occur to me to offer an incentive. Writing, when I think about it after all, no matter how short requires time and effort.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> "Thank-you for your business Mr. Jones; if you were happy with the service I provided and would be willing to write a testimonial, I would be pleased to offer you an X% discount on future sessions."



What about "on A future session" rather than "on future sessions"? Leaving it open to "future sessions" could mean for life.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2014)

get them to post on FB.  let the photo speak for itself.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2014)

waday said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > "Thank-you for your business Mr. Jones; if you were happy with the service I provided and would be willing to write a testimonial, I would be pleased to offer you an X% discount on future sessions."
> ...


Absolutely - when people think that they're saving money, they're a LOT more likely to come back and spend money.  I deliberately structure my prices in such a way that offering a 10% discount actually takes me to my required price - I'd much rather sell two portrait sessions, each at a 10% reduction then just one.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2014)

Good point!


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 29, 2014)

I wouldn't offer a discount.  His recommendation than becomes a _quid pro quo_ and isn't worth the paper it's printed on especially if it gets out that you had an arrangement with him.   If you do a good job for people, most are only too glad to recommend you to others if you ask for help in an appreciative  way.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> I wouldn't offer a discount. His recommendation than becomes a _quid pro quo_ and isn't worth the paper it's printed on especially if it gets out that you had an arrangement with him. If you do a good job for people, most are only too glad to recommend you to others if you ask for help in an appreciative way.


Good point, however the reason you're offering the discount is as a thank-you for his taking the time to write out an endorsement, not for the actual endorsement.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't offer a discount. His recommendation than becomes a _quid pro quo_ and isn't worth the paper it's printed on especially if it gets out that you had an arrangement with him. If you do a good job for people, most are only too glad to recommend you to others if you ask for help in an appreciative way.
> ...



Personally, I don't think that slight difference would matter to public perception if 'word got out'.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2014)

Dear Mr. Smith,

I wanted to thank you for allowing me the opportunity to take photographs of you and your wonderful family. Well, that's what I wanted to do but every time I tried to write that email I would get struck by lightning for attempting to pen such a pack of lies. However after having subjected myself to your screechy hen of a wife and those rotten little brats of yours I thought it was only fair that you write a glowing testimonial for my amazing patience and fortitude in dealing with the train wreck you laughingly refer to as your family.

So if you could stop picking your nose for a few minutes and put down the beer and write something up for me, well frankly you owe me one. You know what? On second thought better yet I'll write it, you just sign it. I'll send over a draft in the morning.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Dear Mr. Smith,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for allowing me the opportunity to take photographs of you and your wonderful family. Well, that's what I wanted to do but every time I tried to write that email I would get struck by lightning for attempting to pen such a pack of lies. However after having subjected myself to your screechy hen of a wife and those rotten little brats of yours I thought it was only fair that you write a glowing testimonial for my amazing patience and fortitude in dealing with the train wreck you laughingly refer to as your family.
> 
> So if you could stop picking your nose for a few minutes and put down the beer and write something up for me, well frankly you owe me one. You know what? On second thought better yet I'll write it, you just sign it. I'll send over a draft in the morning.



You can't go wrong with this.


----------



## vvcarpio (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you, all (including robbins.photo's very honest and really funny advice).

I think tirediron gave the general idea. And I take it I'm free to introduce my modifications, deviate from it, and whatnot depending on the particulars of my case.

In my case, the client is an architectural firm. As such, I don't think they have a Facebook presence. They do, however, showcase their work in an architectural web site along with other architectural firms.

Also, them coming back for more business isn't generally a problem. They're the ones who found me online and are keeping me busy.

I think at least offering something in return for the testimonial is a good idea.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 29, 2014)

If those photos in the architectural web site are yours, would they be willing to add: "Photos By VV Carpio"??????  That becomes your ticket as you can show the web page to prospects.  Of course, it would also help to be able to use them as a reference perspective customers could call them on the phone. There is also nothing wrong telling prospects the name of the firm you did work for.  But prospects will want to see the work you produced. You should get one higher up to be the only contact to make their positive references credible and consistent.  If you want to "pay" him, take him to lunch sometime to show your appreciation.  If you want to give him cheaper prices for his loyalty, OK.  But don't link it to references.  

This reminds of what happened with a new home Mayor Blumberg of NYC decorated using an interior decorator.  The decorator took shots of all the rooms all nicely decorated and they were published in an article in some magazine.  Bloomberg went nuts and had them pull the magazines and had the decorator pull his photos from use anywhere.  But Blumberg is a special case and is very private.  But it does remind us that it's usually best to get client's permission to use them as references if we don't want it to blow up in our faces.


----------



## vvcarpio (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, Alan. All the projects I've shot for them so far are re-shoots. Either they were done by a professional photographer they hired in the past or taken by one of their staff. I'll be doing two more (re-shoots also, I believe) in the coming days.

Our arrangement is for them to own the copyrights. I am, however, free to use them in my portfolio.

On the architectural site they're on (houzz.com) I don't think it's common practice to cite the photographer. (I could be wrong.) I'm guessing it's because emphasis is meant to be on the architectural design.

Real estate and architectural photographers can create accounts there, too. So when a prospective client calls after seeing a photographer's photos in his or her profile there, the photographer can say the photos can also be found in so-and-so's profile. (This actually happened today, so tomorrow I'm off to potentially my second client.)

I think I see the, um, divide between your and tirediron's schools of thought. And I like that. Because then I am free to squeeze myself somewhere in the middle. Maybe the next time we meet, I'd sort of mention the account I created on houzz.com and would he be willing to write a short testimonial. And hey, if it's glowing, I won't charge them for alterations next time around. (I currently do -- they told me to charge them.)

I really appreciate your input and looking forward to hearing more (if you have more). Thank you, Alan.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> Thank you, all (including robbins.photo's very honest and really funny advice).



Hey, no worries.  What can I say, I'm a "giver".

Lol


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 30, 2014)

Just ask them. I just say i"f you were happy with my work please sign my guest book on my webpage to tell others about their experience blah blah blah". If people are happy with you they don't have an issue writing a few sentences about you.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 30, 2014)

How do I get a client to put in a good word for me, I give them more than ask for, do a job better than any other photographer they have worked with in the past, and make working with me enjoyable.


----------



## vvcarpio (Aug 30, 2014)

When I asked the question, part of what I had in mind was, would there be any reason why a client would not want to? Like, wouldn't they rather keep a good photographer to themselves than share him or her with their competitors? Or any other potential gotchas that an aspiring pro like me new to the industry might not be aware of. So it sounds like there aren't any. All very good advice. Thank you, 12sndsgood, Scott.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 31, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> When I asked the question, part of what I had in mind was, would there be any reason why a client would not want to? Like, wouldn't they rather keep a good photographer to themselves than share him or her with their competitors? Or any other potential gotchas that an aspiring pro like me new to the industry might not be aware of. So it sounds like there aren't any. All very good advice. Thank you, 12sndsgood, Scott.




Usually during shoots as we talk if gets asked how I'm doing business wise and I tell them and explain how the best thing for me is when happy clients tell their friends about me because word of mouth and client referrals are my best way Of getting business.  That alone will usually get people to go on Facebook and make a post about there shoot and share my link or Facebook page on there status act.  

I have found people who come to is instead of some typical box store photo place want to see us succeed and will help where they can.


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, 12sndsgood. That is very good to remember.


----------



## mcap1972 (Sep 18, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> Or should you not?
> 
> I created an online account where clients may write reviews or testimonials. I would like to ask my one-and-only client to write his. Or should I not?
> 
> Thank you.



Try to bribe them. Offer something that has value for them in exchange  for a review/ referral. I would stay away from discouts


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you mcap1972.

When I mentioned that I created an account on houzz.com, one architect instantly said he'll write a good review for me. I said thank you. Later he sort of backtracked probably realizing he's an employee of the architectural firm and the firm might want to keep my style and technique to themselves. I said I understand.

They've given me permission to use photos I take for them in my portfolio so that's what I did when my second client (not an architectural firm) called. I showed the same images on the architectural firm's website which convinced the second client to take a chance on me.

Someday, I hope, I will get some reviews. I intend to give them some marketing giveaways from Vistaprint in the holiday season hopefully that will serve as a "bribe".


----------

